# disque dur HS, comment réparer/recuperer?



## lanilodo (4 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
je viens vers vous car hier soir, sans que rien ne puisse le prevoir, le DD de mon macbook à lacher.
J'avais acheté un disque de 120G chez macway à la place du 60Go livré avec le mac et il n'a pas voulu demarrer hier soir (alors que le matin no-soucis : il fonctionnait).
j'ai testé le demarrage avec controle-pomme-p-r ou pomme alt ou pomme-S mais que dalle.
J'ai branché mon ancien DD de 60Go en USB et le mac demarre dessus mais ne reconnais pas le DD interne. j'ai fait l'échange entre DD interne et externe et idem. le DD de 120Go emet 3 ou 4 tac au demarrage puis tente de tourner (il vrombi), mais c tout.
Que dois-je faire?
j'ai l'applecare 3 ans mais ca va pas le faire vu que c'est le DD de chez macway, non?
Chez macway, il est toujours sous garantie, j'ai la facture, mais j'ai vu hier soir qu'il fallait leur comuniquer un numero AMR qui était sur l'emballage (et pourquoi pas sur le timbre aussi) : évidemment j'ai plus l'emballage...
J'ai des foto de famille, des films, et des achats sur le disque : comment recuperer les données, si c'est possible (suivant les symptomes que je vous ai données) ? et chez qui ? c'est chère?
Snif, voila recent switcher, j'avou que j'ai vraiment les boules là, et j'aimerai bien vos conseils si ca vous est deja arriver. 
merci


----------



## r e m y (4 Mai 2007)

Bon &#231;a va pas ramener tes donn&#233;es, mais quand m&#234;me je rappelle, pour ceux qui ne seraient pas encore dans ta situation, qu'il faut SAUVEGARDER ses donn&#233;es!

UN disque, quel qu'il soit, ce n'est pas &#233;ternel! Ca peut l&#226;cher! Un Mac, surtout un portable, &#231;a peut &#234;tre vol&#233;! Bref, il est prudent, voire indispensable, de se doter d'un disque externe sur lequel on sauvegarde r&#233;guli&#232;rement ses donn&#233;es! (et que l'on stocke, entre 2 sauvegarde, dans un endroit diff&#233;rent de son Mac)


Concernant ton disque, tu dois obtenir un &#233;change standard de la part de MacWay (la facture d'origine devrait &#234;tre suffisante), mais cette garantie ne couvre que le mat&#233;riel, et pas la perte de donn&#233;es... MacWay n'a aucune obligation de te r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes donn&#233;es sur le disque HS

Maintenant techniquement, certains ont r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer des disques en les mettant au cong&#233;lateur quelque temps (apr&#232;s les avoir emmaillot&#233;s serr&#233;s dans un film type Cel'o'frais pour &#233;viter toute condensation).... mais c'est de la bidouillle non garantie

D'autre part, j'avais vu sur AppleExpo une soci&#233;t&#233; qui se disait capable de r&#233;cup&#233;rer des donn&#233;es sur des disques morts (ils d&#233;montent les disques, r&#233;cup&#232;rent les plateaux magn&#233;tiques et les remontent sur une "table de lecture" de leur fabrication).... mais leurs tarifs &#233;taient, &#224; mes yeux, prohibitifs


----------



## KoRnFleX (4 Mai 2007)

je confirme pour le cong&#233;lo, nous pratiquons cette m&#233;thode au boulot.

Laisser une nuit le dur au frais, et ensuite le brancher sur le pc ( je te conseille par usb : plus rapide et plus prudent ).
Il faut aussi se d&#233;p&#233;cher car le claquement peut revenir assez rapidement.

Prevois donc de transferer en priorit&#233; les infos les plus importantes.

Si cela recommence &#224; claquer, refais la manip, mais c'est pas eternel :/

bon courage


----------



## orely34 (12 Décembre 2011)

KoRnFleX a dit:


> je confirme pour le congélo, nous pratiquons cette méthode au boulot.
> 
> Laisser une nuit le dur au frais, et ensuite le brancher sur le pc ( je te conseille par usb : plus rapide et plus prudent ).
> Il faut aussi se dépécher car le claquement peut revenir assez rapidement.
> ...


 

bonjour,

je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac, je ne comprends pas comment l'on peut brancher le disque dur en usb apres l'avoir laisser au congélateur?

est t'il possible de le brancher en usb..???


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2011)

orely34 a dit:


> je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac, je ne comprends pas comment l'on peut brancher le disque dur en usb apres l'avoir laisser au congélateur?
> 
> est t'il possible de le brancher en usb..???



C'est pas question de pc ou mac, tu peux soit mettre le disque dans un boîtier mais l'idéal est d'avoir un adaptateur usb comme j'ai, ça coûte pas grand chose et ça permet de brancher des disques nus qu'ils soient au format 3,5 ou 2,5, sata ou ata. Regarde sur un site comme LDLC, je sais pas si ça se vend encore, y a pas de raison mais il me semble que je l'avais pas retrouvé la dernière fois que j'ai cherché.

J'ai déjà expérimenté avec succès à 2 reprises la méthode du congélo, moi je les mettais 30 min seulement.


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2011)

Tiens c'est ÇA qu'il te faut.


----------



## Invité (14 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un doute pour ton adaptateur *JPTK*, ils ne causent que de 3,5; 
Je suis sûr de celui de MacWay pour l'avoir utilisé pour de nombreux disques (2,5 et 3,5 IDE et 2,5 SATA)

Edit : ha nan, pour un MB c'est du SATA donc 2,5 ou 3,5 ça ne change rien&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai un doute pour ton adaptateur *JPTK*, ils ne causent que de 3,5;
> Je suis sûr de celui de MacWay pour l'avoir utilisé pour de nombreux disques (2,5 et 3,5 IDE et 2,5 SATA)
> 
> Edit : ha nan, pour un MB c'est du SATA donc 2,5 ou 3,5 ça ne change rien



Ah oui au temps pour moi. Celui que tu désignes est parfait en effet puisque j'ai le même.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (27 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai trouvé ce post qui a l'air de correspondre à mon cas mais j'aurais voulu quelques précisions stp :
j'ai essayé de faire monter le DD de mon défunt ibook G4 sur mon macbook via firewire. Il ne se passe rien ( je n'ai aucune info depuis l'ibook car l'écran est hs). 
J'ai essayé de mettre l'ibook emballé dans du cellofrais au congélateur, rien non plus.
J'ai donc pensé à acheter un adaptateur usb que tu as mis en lien mais je ne comprends pas grand chose à cette histoire de SATA, ATA etc, je sais que ce DD est un samsung 80 Go 5400 mais à moins de le démonter je n'ai pas plus d'info. (s'il faut j'ouvre la bête et j'apporte les précisions nécessaires si toutefois elles sont indiquées sur le DD).
Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu dans ce post, il y a moyen de sortir le DD de l'ibook et de le brancher ledit DD directement sur mon macbook avec cet adaptateur et je pourrais ainsi récupérer les fichiers qu'il contient ?
Si tu peux m'éclairer sur ce coup-là je t'en serai très reconnaissante.
merci


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2014)

Pas moyen de brancher un écran externe pour vérifier que le mode "target" se passe bien ?
Paske s'il est effectif et que rien ne monte le disque dur est mort

Si ton iBook était bien configuré sur ton réseau, il devrait apparaitre en "partagé" sur un autre Mac si c'est seulement un problème d'écran.


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mai 2014)

Salut *sheikyerbouti* et  *Invité* (tu ne m'en veux pas si je m'invite? )

Pour le mode '_Target_', démarre ton _iBook G4_ la touche '*T*' continûment pressée disons (puisque tu n'as pas d'écran indicateur) une trentaine de secondes pour qu'il n'y ait pas de lézard (il se passe exactement 16" sur mon _iBook G4_ entre l'appui sur le bouton '_Power_' et l'apparition du logo en *Y* du _Firewire_ à l'écran). Ton _iBook_ est provisoirement viré à la fonction de DDE. Tu le connectes alors avec ton cordon _Firewire 400_ au port correspondant du _MacBook_ démarré. Alors -->



L'image-disque du volume de l'_iBook_ monte sur le Bureau du _MacBook_ comme celle d'un DDE. Tu n'as plus qu'à te servir.


Aucune image-disque ne monte. Tu vas (dans l'OS «Snow Léopard» de ton _MacBook_) à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et tu lances le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte, tu fais un copier-coller de :


```
diskutil list
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en réponse, en haut de liste, s'affiche un :


```
0:GUID_partition_scheme            disk[COLOR="Red"]0[/COLOR]
1:EFI EFI                          disk[COLOR="Red"]0[/COLOR]s1
2:Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           disk[COLOR="Red"]0[/COLOR]s2
```

c'est le disque de ton _MacBook_. Y a-t-il listé en-dessous :


```
0:Apple_partition_scheme            disk[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]1[/COLOR]
1:Apple_partition_map               disk[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]1[/COLOR]s1
2:Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            disk[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]1[/COLOR]s2
```

Si oui, c'est le disque de ton _iBook_ et il est reconnu, même si son volume-OS (Apple_HFS Macintosh HD  disk1s2) supportant je le présume «Tiger 10.4.11» n'est pas monté. Si non, le HDD de ton _iBook_ semble aux abonnés absents.


Dernier test en mode graphique : si tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (toujours à  _Applications/Utilitaires_ et ton _iBook_ théoriquement en '_Target_' toujours connecté), est-ce que le disque de l'_iBook_ est listé (en-dessous du 1er bloc qui désigne le disque et le volume de ton _MacBook_) = ligne attenante à la marge? Son volume logique (supportant l'OS) apparaît-il aussi juste en-dessous (en alinéa de la marge)? En noir (monté) ou en grisé (démonté)? Ou rien? Si l'«Utilitaire de Disque» ne 'voit' rien, c'est que le HDD de l'_iBook_ est aux abonné absents.

&#9758; si rien ne se montre, ce n'est pas la preuve absolue que le HDD est HS, la nappe peut être détériorée par exemple. Il ne te reste plus qu'à passer ta blouse chirugicale, et à ouvrir le patient pour extraire le HDD afin de le placer en réanimation dans un boîtier externe par exemple. Mais le pronostic vital est a priori engagé


----------



## sheikyerbouti (28 Mai 2014)

hello ! et merci pour vos messages, et du coup je me dis : zut ! et même superzut ! (uniquement parce que j'ai de l'éducation, en vrai ce n'est pas précisément "zut" que j'ai prononcé..)

je ne vois ce post qu'aujourd'hui et hier j'ai démonté 2 fois l'ibook, la première parce que je me demandais s'il le disque dur était bien dedans depuis le dernier démontage il y a quelques années, la deuxième pour l'extraire et tenter de le lire avec un boitier externe.

Le boitier, un bluestork combo sata/ide n'a pas fonctionné, mon macbook refuse de le connecter car trop gourmand en énergie... grrrrrr.... pas de hub alimenté à disposition donc rien à faire. 
Je suis allée ce matin rendre ledit boitier chez le marchand, et maintenant je suis à la recherche d'un adaptateur simple IDE usb mais alimenté pour ne plus avoir ce type de problème, mais je n'en trouve pas par chez moi et sur internet les seuls où je peux vérifier qu'ils sont bien compatibles sur mac sont hors de prix...

La bonne nouvelle c'est que le marchand en question a vérifié que le disque dur (un samsung 80Go 5400 prm) est toujours vivant. 
Reste plus qu'à trouver le matos nécessaire et si possible pas trop cher pour le lire sur mon macbook...
Si seulement j'avais eu la jugeotte d'aller regarder vos réponses ici ce matin avant de partir, j'aurais tenté la manip à partir de l'ibook que vous avez eue la gentillesse de m'indiquer, tant pis pour moi 
là j'avoue que je n'ai plus le courage de remonter la bête, je l'ai rangé en vrac dans un grand sac sans même remettre les vis...

Ça ne m'empêche pas de vous remercier d'avoir tenté de m'éclairer, et d'apprécier encore une fois la solidarité des membres de ce forum


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2014)

sheikyerbouti a dit:


> Le boitier, un bluestork combo sata/ide n'a pas fonctionné, mon macbook refuse de le connecter car trop gourmand en énergie..


parfois(souvent) contournable avec prise USB en Y


----------



## Invité (28 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> parfois(souvent) contournable avec prise USB en Y



Celui de MacWay que je citais plus haut possède une alim externe mais c'est pour les disques 3.5.
Pour les 2,5 ATA ou SATA il suffit effectivement d'utiliser la 2ème prise Usb pour avoir suffisament de jus. Pas besoin d'alim (c'est même interdit d'ailleurs)


----------



## sheikyerbouti (29 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> parfois(souvent) contournable avec prise USB en Y



oui mais non... j'avais la prise usb en y mais macbook me le refuse... je vais le tenter avec un hub alimenté, je vous tiens au courant


----------

